# Vitesse du curseur de la souris trop lent



## daywalker69 (22 Mars 2009)

salut tout le monde!
voila j'avais une question:dans les configurations du systèmes, j'ai regler la vitesse de déplacement de la souris sous trackpad au max, pas de problème.
Mais en faisant de même avec la mighty mouse, je trouve encore que la souris est trop lente...:sleep:
Quelqu'un connaitraît-il un programme pour accélerrer la vitesse du curseur lorsqu'une souris externe est branchée?
Merci pour toute aide et bonne fin de week-end...


----------



## teo (23 Mars 2009)

que je sache, on ne peut régler une souris Apple qu'avec les Prefs Système. Il doit y avoir un bug, la vitesse maxi est largement suffisante dans mon souvenir, limite trop rapide, surtout sur des écrans de portable.


----------



## daywalker69 (23 Mars 2009)

k...
merci je vais aller voir au Apple Store si mais souris n'est pas défectueuse..


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mars 2009)

Salut,

Il est possible d'outrepasser les limites maximums fixées par défaut en tapant la commande suivante dans le terminal :

-pour la souris, le max est 3 par défaut, dans l'exemple ci-dessous j'ai mis 5.5


```
defaults write -g com.apple.mouse.scaling -float 5.5
```



-pour le trackpad, je ne connais pas le max par défaut


```
defaults write -g com.apple.trackpad.scaling -float 1.5
```


----------



## cameleone (23 Mars 2009)

Il y a également le petit logiciel MouseZoom qui permet d'accélérer la souris...


----------



## Argll (15 Avril 2009)

Merci Cameleone, j'avais le même problème que Daywalker69 et ce petit logiciel l'a réglé ! 


Lorsqu'on ouvre le dossier téléchargé (MouseZoom.dmg), il y a deux sous-dossiers dedans : il faut ouvrir celui qui correspond à sa propre configuration (PowerPC ou Intel). De toutes façons, si vous vous trompez, ça ne marche pas... il suffit alors d'ouvrir l'autre dossier.


----------



## titizekid (9 Août 2009)

merci ça fonctionne nickel !


----------

